# Keep my wife’s name out of your fucking mouth



## Ballenero

Hola,
Me preguntaba cuál podría ser la mejor traducción al español de la frase que soltó Will Smith en la ceremonia de los Oscar.

Una diferencia habitual entre las dos lenguas es que en inglés siempre utilizan posesivos para referirse a partes o miembros del cuerpo, en cambio en español, lo normal es usar artículos determinados.
Sin embargo, en este caso parece que va a ser inevitable usar el posesivo.

_¡Mantén el nombre de mi mujer
fuera de tu ____ boca!_

La traducción literal no me convence, no me suena muy idiomática.
¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Mirlo

de tu maldita/p..a/boca
Editado para una aclaración: Todos los medios de comunicación lo ha traducido:

"¡Mantén el nombre de mi esposa fuera de tu maldita boca!”​


La alopecia que generó el chiste que tan mal cayó en la entrega de los Oscars es un enfermedad que han sufrido decenas de famosos y que, ...
Mar 28, 2022 · Uploaded by El Universal


----------



## pollohispanizado

Es una expresión yo creo que bastante regional, o quizá propia de la cultura afroestadounidense; en todo caso, fue hasta unos pocos años que la oí por primera vez en una canción.

Me decantaría por una traducción no literal: _¡No te atrevas a decir el puto nombre de mi mujer/a mencionar a mi mujer!_


----------



## Artifacs

Una posibilidad menos literal podría ser:

"Cierra tu [adjetivo feo] bocaza antes de hablar de mi esposa."


----------



## sarah_

Ballenero said:


> Hola,
> Me preguntaba cuál podría ser la mejor traducción al español de la frase que soltó Will Smith en la ceremonia de los Oscar.
> 
> Una diferencia habitual entre las dos lenguas es que en inglés siempre utilizan posesivos para referirse a partes o miembros del cuerpo, en cambio en español, lo normal es usar artículos determinados.
> Sin embargo, en este caso parece que va a ser inevitable usar el posesivo.
> 
> _¡Mantén el nombre de mi mujer
> fuera de tu ____ boca!_
> 
> La traducción literal no me convence, no me suena muy idiomática.
> ¿Alguna sugerencia?


Jamás diríamos "mantén el nombre de mi mujer fuera", creo.
Frases más naturales que se me ocurren, por ejemplo:
Deja de hablar de una puta vez de mi mujer
Ni se te ocurra mencionar/nombrar a mi mujer otra puta vez
Cosas así...


----------



## Azarosa

pollohispanizado said:


> Me decantaría por una traducción no literal: _¡No te atrevas a decir el puto nombre de mi mujer/a mencionar a mi mujer!_


¡No, no, el _puto nombre de mi mujer_ estaría descalificándola a ella ! En Argentina, sin ser groseros, diríamos: _Lavate la boca antes de decir algo de mi mujer /antes de pronunciar el nombre de mi mujer, _indicando con ello que la "sucia boca" no es digna de pronunciar su nombre o hablar de ella.


----------



## lauranazario

Otras:

Keep my wife’s name out of your fucking mouth = que el nombre de mi esposa no pase por tu puñetera boca / por tus puñeteros labios ..... saca el nombre de mi esposa de tu puñetera boca .... no menciones el nombre de mi esposa con tu puñetera boca


----------



## Aviador

Azarosa said:


> ... En Argentina, sin ser groseros, diríamos: _Lavate la boca antes de decir algo de mi mujer /antes de pronunciar el nombre de mi mujer, _indicando con ello que la "sucia boca" no es digna de pronunciar su nombre o hablar de ella.


Igual en Chile.


----------



## DiBaca

Yo lo diría: "Deja de poner el nombre de mi esposa en tu puto hocico"


----------



## franzjekill

No sé si la siguiente frase no aumenta en algún grado la vulgaridad del original en inglés, ni sé en qué países o zonas pueda ser idiomática (en la mía, con voseo, lo es). Figura en un diccionario de dichos y frases hechas: "Tú métete la lengua en el culo antes de hablar mal de él". Ni qué decir que es sumamente agresiva y en extremo vulgar.


----------



## gato radioso

A mi mujer ni la menciones...

O 

Limpiate la puta boca antes de hablar de mi mujer...


----------



## Azarosa

franzjekill said:


> "Tú métete la lengua en el culo antes de hablar mal de él". Ni qué decir que es sumamente agresiva y en extremo vulgar.


----------



## Marsianitoh

franzjekill said:


> No sé si la siguiente frase no aumenta en algún grado la vulgaridad del original en inglés, ni sé en qué países o zonas pueda ser idiomática (en la mía, con voseo, lo es). Figura en un diccionario de dichos y frases hechas: "Tú métete la lengua en el culo antes de hablar mal de él". Ni qué decir que es sumamente agresiva y en extremo vulgar.


Por aquí parecido, no hace falta ni mencionar a la mujer : ¿Por qué no te metes la lengua por el culo, gilipollas?


----------



## Agró

Marsianitoh said:


> Por aquí parecido, no hace falta ni mencionar a la mujer : ¿Por qué no te metes la lengua por el culo, gilipollas?



Ni la lengua:
¿A que te suelto/arreo dos hostias?


----------



## sarah_

Agró said:


> Ni la lengua:
> ¿A que te suelto/arreo dos hostias?


Jajaja. Eso fue antes de lo que hay que traducir


----------



## Ballenero

Comentarios:


pollohispanizado said:


> el puto nombre de mi mujer


Eso sería: Keep my wife’s fucking name.


Artifacs said:


> Cierra tu [adjetivo feo] bocaza antes de hablar de mi esposa.


Pienso que en este caso sería la bocaza.


lauranazario said:


> saca el nombre de mi esposa de tu puñetera boca


De alguna manera, sacar de la boca una palabra sería hablar.
(Lo sé, estoy siendo tiquismiquis).


sarah_ said:


> Deja de hablar de una puta vez de mi mujer


Esta me gusta.


Mirlo said:


> ¡Mantén el nombre de mi esposa fuera de tu maldita boca!


Es lo más sencillo.
Y es que es realmente difícil combinar esposa/mujer, boca y puta en una misma frase sin meter la pata.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Debido a la cuestión de que puede sonar poco natural, yo también —como varios— optaría por modular la traducción:

_¡Ni se te ocurra hablar de mi esposa!_


----------



## Rocko!

Ballenero said:


> Sin embargo, en este caso parece que va a ser inevitable usar el posesivo.


¿Esto es algo que les enseñan en el colegio cuando son niños? Por aquí no existe esa preocupación que he notado por años en estos foros.

_No menciones el nombre de mi esposa con tu ______ boca_.

(“asquerosa” me sale natural)

*post editado.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Ballenero said:


> Eso sería: Keep my wife’s fucking name


Entiendo lo que dices, pero para aclarar, _fucking_ no significa absolutamente nada en la frase, ni connotación tiene, solo da énfasis. Mi ejemplo ni hacía referencia a la boca, así que eso de_ your fucking mouth_, la parte que lleva el bendito expletivo , no quedó traducido literalmente. En el colmo de la ira se pudiera haber dicho: _Keep my fucking wife's fucking name out of your fucking mouth_. (Es un poco extremo, pero así habla la gente a veces.)


----------



## Ballenero

Rocko! said:


> es algo que les enseñan en el colegio cuando son niños?


No, solo que en muchas traducciones no pega, nadie dice “me duele mi cabeza”.


----------



## Magazine

pollohispanizado said:


> Es una expresión yo creo que bastante regional, o quizá propia de la cultura afroestadounidense; en todo caso, fue hasta unos pocos años que la oí por primera vez en una canción.
> 
> Me decantaría por una traducción no literal: _¡No te atrevas a decir el puto nombre de mi mujer/a mencionar a mi mujer!_


Ya se ha dicho: esto sería insultar a la mujer.


sarah_ said:


> Deja de hablar de una puta vez de mi mujer
> Ni se te ocurra mencionar/nombrar a mi mujer otra puta vez
> Cosas así...


Eso 


lauranazario said:


> Otras:
> 
> Keep my wife’s name out of your fucking mouth = que el nombre de mi esposa no pase por tu puñetera boca / por tus puñeteros labios ..... saca el nombre de mi esposa de tu puñetera boca .... no menciones el nombre de mi esposa con tu puñetera boca


Insisto que lo _de boca_ sobra. Claro que lo dijo con la boca...¿si no con qué? 


DiBaca said:


> Yo lo diría: "Deja de poner el nombre de mi esposa en tu puto hocico"


Eso es divertido, pero aquí ni se entendería.


gato radioso said:


> A mi mujer ni la menciones...
> 
> O
> 
> Limpiate la puta boca antes de hablar de mi mujer...


Eso 


Ballenero said:


> No, solo que en muchas traducciones no pega, nadie dice “me duele mi cabeza”.


Tanto es así que en inglés igualmente solo se menciona el posesivo una vez. Acaso se le ocurriría a alguien decir: 

My head hurts me. ??

Yo me quedé estupefacto cuando vi el episodio, pero conste que estoy totalmente con Will. El imbécil del presentador que se guarde esos exabruptos para su propia mujer...si tiene, vamos. 

Alguna sugerencia más: 

¡Deja de hablar de mi mujer de una puta vez que te parto la cara!

Yo creo que sería la mejor traducción ya que es justo lo que pasó.  
​


----------



## Galván

pollohispanizado said:


> Me decantaría por una traducción no literal: _¡No te atrevas a decir el puto nombre de mi mujer/a mencionar a mi mujer_


No es lo que dice el orginal, en ningún momento se isulta el nombre de la esposa. "..your fucking mouth" es tu maldita y putrefacta boca. Entonces si quieres usar el adjetivo _"puta"_ entonces tendrías que decir:  "no quiero que menciones a mi mujer ni oir salir su nombre de tu puta/asquerosa boca".


----------



## lauranazario

Ballenero said:


> De alguna manera, sacar de la boca una palabra sería hablar.
> (Lo sé, estoy siendo tiquismiquis).


*saca* el nombre de mi esposa de tu puñetera boca = *elimina* el nombre de mi esposa de tu puñetera boca / de tu puñetero vocabulario / de lo que sale por tu puñetera boca

saludos,
LN


----------



## Galván

Estoy de acuerdo, para nosotros sacarle una palabra es hablar.

Por ejemplo: No pudimos sacarle una sola palabra durante el interrogatorio.

En el contexto del OP queremos lo contrario, que no mencione el nombre de su esposa.

"Manten el nombre de mi esposa fuera de tu maldita boca"  Es la traducción literal.


----------



## swift

No vuelvas a mentar a mi esposa con tu sucia boca.


----------



## Ballenero

Galván said:


> Mantén el nombre de mi esposa fuera de tu maldita boca


Falta una palabra vulgar, la que en inglés llaman _f-word_.
Literal sería: …fuera de tu jodida boca.


----------



## Mirlo

Ballenero said:


> Falta una palabra vulgar, la que en inglés llaman _f-word_.
> Literal sería: …fuera de tu jodida boca.


Hola. No necesariamente "maldita" corresponde a damned, lo que es ofensivo en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Ballenero

Pero esa palabra que muchas veces no se atreven a escribir con todas sus letras (f-word, f***ing) será que es muy malsonante.
Maldita no es malsonante en absoluto.


----------



## Mirlo

Ballenero said:


> Pero esa palabra que muchas veces no se atreven a escribir con todas sus letras (f-word, f***ing) será que es muy malsonante.
> Maldita no es malsonante en absoluto.


Ya, pero, en mi país si lo es . Tirarle una maldición a alguien es tan ofensivo como decir una palabra sucia.


----------



## Galván

swift said:


> No vuelvas a mentar a mi esposa con tu sucia boca.


Eso suena a contacto sexual (físico)


----------



## sarah_

Galván said:


> Eso suena a contacto sexual (físico)


¿Por qué? Mentar es nombrar. 
Sucia es menos 'fuerte' que fucking, eso sí.


----------



## swift

¿Asquerosa? ¿Hedionda?


----------



## Ballenero

swift said:


> ¿Asquerosa? ¿Hedionda?


Ofensivos sí son.


----------



## Galván

sarah_ said:


> ¿Por qué? Mentar es nombrar.
> Sucia es menos 'fuerte' que fucking, eso sí.


OH, pensé que decía "meter" (no vuelvas a meter a mi esposa en tu boca sucia).  
Tienes toda la razón. A esta hora se me empieza a ir la olla


----------



## jilar

A mí lo de "mantener fuera" no me parece natural, pero sí "quita". Esto lo digo por respetar un poco el original:
-Quita el nombre de mi mujer de tu puta boca.

Si a mí me pasara algo parecido podría decirle algo como:
-Deja de mencionar/hablar de mi mujer.

Esa sería la versión educada, sin ninguna alusión a su boca.

Si le pasara a Ruíz Mateos, seguro que le diría:
-¡Que te pego, leche!


----------

